# vector 12v replacement battery.



## mustang90 (Nov 14, 2008)

where would be the best place to find/buy a replacement 12v battery for my vector 1 milliion cp spotlight? the part number is dmu 12-3.


----------



## LukeA (Nov 14, 2008)

Try here. But it seems that there aren't actually any products backing that listing. 

I haven't heard of a non-6V 1mcp spotlight.


----------



## mustang90 (Nov 15, 2008)

it may be a 2 or 3 mil cp. not for sure since it has never been used. interstate had that part number listed, but at $40!


----------



## LukeA (Nov 15, 2008)

mustang90 said:


> it may be a 2 or 3 mil cp. not for sure since it has never been used. interstate had that part number listed, but at $40!



I thought something like that might happen. Your best bet might be to buy a new spotlight.


----------



## ampdude (Nov 15, 2008)

I have to agree with the new spotlight, I still have my Vector, I paid something like $9.97 for it at Lowes about three years ago and it wasn't even on sale. If the battery ever went out or the bulb burned out I would chuck it and buy a new one.


----------



## RHinCT (Apr 26, 2013)

For what it is worth - not much - I came across this thread when doing a web search for the same replacement. I tend to agree with the buy-a-new-light sentiment, but I did find one replacement that matches and figured it wouldn't hurt to post the link. I measured my old one and the dimensions match: http://www.batteryspec.com/cgi-bin/cart.cgi?action=link&product=315G4&uid=6915


----------



## ampdude (May 2, 2013)

Funny thing is, despite my advice, a couple years ago the bulb in my Vector burned out and I replaced it with one I bought off of Ebay for a few bucks. It's still going strong, though the battery I think has seen better days.

It was a PITA to replace the bulb and I wont do it again. When either the battery or the bulb goes this time it's hitting the garbage can. Something rattles in the light now as well, not sure what plastic piece that might be. I might just take it to work to use as a backup light.


----------

